# stock tires on the cruze, how good are they?



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

There Firestones and are more of a touring tire. I wish they would have put Eagle RSA's on it like they do most of there models.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Should be a fairly good long life tire.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the OEM tires on our Cruze LTZ are 18-inch *Michelin P225/45R18 'Pilot' HX MXM4* all-season tires (802 rev-per-mile) mounted on 'lip-less' 5-spoke alloy rims.
> 
> ...I checked their co$t, and Michelin wants $259 each!


 
These are good tires, my buddy was running the same size on his Cobalt and had nothing but good things to say about them. 

Anyone knows what type of tires are on the Z-Spec version?


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

montana said:


> These are good tires, my buddy was running the same size on his Cobalt and had nothing but good things to say about them.
> 
> Anyone knows what type of tires are on the Z-Spec version?


the specs for the z-spec still havent been finalized yet. so i dont think well be able to tell. the pilots are ok tires. i wouldnt really call them top of the line. they are good for all season tires but they still show the weakpoints of all seasons. the eagle rsa though are a lot better in my opinion and barely show any signs that it is an all season tire.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...both of our Vibes came with OEM Goodyear 'Eagle' RSA tires, and while decent, I certainly wouldn't call them "...a lot better..." -- certainly not better in rain-use nor tire-longivity.
> 
> ...I view the Michelins are somewhat "over-priced" for such a car, but maybe their 18-inch diameter is what GM wanted/needed, especially on the LTZ?


almost all "all-season" tires do not last too long. mainly due to the softer compound they use compared to summer tires which makes them wear out fairly quick during the spring and summer months. michellin is usually expensive plus the fact that its a 18" tire doesnt make it any cheaper. but $259 is way overpriced. a quick google search showed at least 3 reputable online tire retailers selling that exact tire for at least $30-$50 less.


----------



## cruze99 (Jan 18, 2011)

My LT came with 16" Aluminum Wheels with Firestone Model# FR 710 - P215-60R-16. They appear to handle well and provide a comfortable ride. We will see how they hold up in the 5 foot of rain we get down here in FL come summertime.

I don't think I will be changing them unless I have issues. I like the price point on the 16's vs the 18's. But I do like the look of the 18's better. I also prefer a tire that provides a quiter ride vs a speed rated low profile tire. I have made some mistakes over the years buying top brand name high performance tires. I then realized that although the tire performed as advertised that they were producing more road noise and a louder ride. Usually not right off but as time goes by. In my experiences they don't last as long either - I think it's because the lower profile tires don't have much of a sidewall and need to be much more stiffer in order to provide better handling etc..


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Is their a specific brand and model of tire Chevrolet is using on the Cruze, cause im seeing different tires, and hearing about different tires like in this thread. I saw a Cruze with Goodyear Assurance, another with Michelin Pilots, even one with Bridgestone something?


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i found the michelins for as cheap as 180 each


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> 16" = Firestone FR70.........., P215/60R16, on LT


Are they FR 710 or FR 70?
RGM


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I don't know, but *cruze99* says they're FR 710's...maybe a typo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...if that's wrong, please let know and I'll correct my posting.


Nope, you are correct. FR 710. 

Do you know their strong points? Mileage? Smooth? Quiet? Cheap 
I love smooth and quiet.


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

I have the 16" Firestones on my 2LT and encountered a big rain and wind storm coming back from Florida to Cleveland and they performed very well.


----------

